# anti circumcision rally..



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.al.com/news/tuscaloosa/index.ssf/2014/11/anti-circumcision_intactivist.html#incart_river

LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 11, 2014)

WTF...


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like their efforts really mushroomed into quite an ordeal.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 11, 2014)

Thought this was an anticircumcision rally, why is he in the middle of his period?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2014)

I do remember when we were having our babies getting some pretty nasty literature in the mail against the circumcision procedure.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I do remember when we were having our babies getting some pretty nasty literature in the mail against the circumcision procedure.




Did it come in the weekly "Clipper" coupon guide?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 11, 2014)

Now now now. Let's not lose our heads about this.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2014)

Come on, Buff. He interfered with Police, his head will be on the chopping block.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 11, 2014)

looks like when push came to shove, they decided to head out.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 11, 2014)

I bet they kept their heads covered the whole time.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 11, 2014)

Supe said:


> Come on, Buff. He interfered with Police, his head will be on the chopping block.


I've got nothing against circumcision. It's no skin off my...

nose.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 11, 2014)

Two little boys are urinating in the school bathroom at the same time. One little boy looks over at the other, and says "How come your ding ding looks different than mine? Mine is like a worm, and yours has a head on it, like a caterpillar or something."

"Oh, that's because my parents had me circumcised when I was a baby."

"What is ... circumcised?"

"That's when the doctor stretches the end of your ding ding out, and then chops it off with a knife!"

"Oh! That sounds terrible! Did it hurt?"

"Hurt? I couldn't walk for a year!"


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 11, 2014)

Ba dum tiss^


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 11, 2014)

I have nothing clever to say, guess I'll just sit over here all foreskin... I mean forlorn.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Remember when leaving the protest luncheon to leave a tip.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 11, 2014)

Dress will be casual, but turtlenecks are encouraged. No open collars.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

how many divers does it take to circumcise a baby whale?

fore skindivers.


----------



## P-E (Nov 12, 2014)

A little ditty I'm reminded of (my bonnie lies over the ocean):

my one skin hangs down to my two skin

my two skin hangs down to my three

my three skin hangs down to my four skin

my foreskin hangs down to my knee

roll back, roll back oh roll back my foreskin for me, for me

roll back, roll back oh roll back my foreskin for me


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

What I want to know is if the rally was cut short?


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> What I want to know is if the rally was cut short?




I believe witnesses stated that it was so short, it was practically useless.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2014)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is if the rally was cut short?
> ...


Practicality is irrelevant. Are the members reliable? That is to say can they be thrusted?


----------



## P-E (Nov 12, 2014)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is if the rally was cut short?
> ...


It was a bloody mess.


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

This seems like a sensitive issue. It used to be more sensitive, but, well, you know.


----------



## P-E (Nov 12, 2014)

Where are we headed with this?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

Good thing the cops decided to head things off before they got out of control.


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd like to know more, but this seems like a lot of info. I'd like just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

csb said:


> I'd like just the tip.




Oh, you'll want more than that!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2014)

I had a full response thought out for this, but I don't have time because I need to head out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hopefully no one blew their top over this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2014)

he took a little too much off the top


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2014)

it's the latest craze


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I had a full response thought out for this, but I don't have time because I need to head out.




Could instead be bris?


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2014)

after years of service to the community, the moyle decided to retire. at his retirement party, he was presented with a fine leather briefcase.

"what am I supposed to do with a briefcase? I'm retired!" he asked

"just rub it, it will turn into a suitcase" was the response.


----------

